
IPhone 4S new 14.4 Mbps HSDPA 4G speeds won't help Americans - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/04/iphone_4s_new_14_4_mbps_hsdpa_4g_speeds_wont_help_americans.html
======
sumukh1
....and it's a theoretical max. What's annoying is that the other handset
makers are deceiving about 4G. The ATRIX 4G. IT HAS MORE G's!

